# True Blue Water



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I know everyone has been complaining about how real blue water is so far offshore and I'm new to offshore trolling so I was wondering how close does true blue water get in a good year? Or is it just always 100 + miles offshore.



Thanks, 

Phillip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It can be as close as 3 miles or as far as 200. It all depends on the loop currents, rain in the midwest that may flood the MS river, west winds that bring muddy outflow to the East, etc.

Best thing you can do is subscribe to an online satellite imaging service like Hiltons, Terrafin, ROFFS or other. The info you gain from these sites is priceless and can make a huge difference between success and failure.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

ditto TunaPoppers comments. In '07 when we were in a draught, offshore fishing was off the chart. We even saw a Blue Marlin feeding off chicken Dolhpin in 110' of water that season. If we get bluewater to come in close early in the season it seems to bring in enough fish and bait that the water does not have to be perfect the rest of the season. Last year to my knowledge we never had good water come in close.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It will definitely be hard to top the summer of '07. The most consistent bluewater bite I can remember.I know alot of wahoo met their maker at the end of my gaff that year


----------

